# 2014 2.0 diesel too much boost?



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

The 5 hose clamps between the air box and turbo are know for loosening over time. Always check those clamps for tightness at every oil change.


----------



## K-rail (Oct 29, 2020)

I don't seem to have a "pre turbo" problem. it's after the intake has been boosted, after the intercooler, going into the engine intake manifold. Popped off due to the pressure or due to a weak fitting. I have 90k miles on it. I have the manufactures shop manual, but it is very hard to find the diagnosis procedure to determine if it's a sensor, or part of the control electronics.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 16, 2017)

Are you referring to the large plastic pipe that runs into the throttle body/regulating flap? If so the clip on it can get weak over time and pop off.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Are you referring to the large plastic pipe that runs into the throttle body/regulating flap? If so the clip on it can get weak over time and pop off.


Thanks Greg, I should’ve read the OP more closely...yes I recall several posts here about that clip at the intake manifold loosening/weakening/breaking causing the pipe to blow off.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Rivergoer said:


> The 5 hose clamps between the air box and turbo are know for loosening over time. Always check those clamps for tightness at every oil change.


How’s that related to his problems? He is saying the tube going into the manifold not the air box to turbo hose.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I doubt the pipe itself is the problem and could be a clamp. As others have said. At 90k I don’t see the pipes failing, but crazier things have happened.


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

pandrad61 said:


> How’s that related to his problems? He is saying the tube going into the manifold not the air box to turbo hose.


See post 5


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> Are you referring to the large plastic pipe that runs into the throttle body/regulating flap? If so the clip on it can get weak over time and pop off.


Do you have a part# for that? This is a known issue so I've been looking for a few months to proactively replace it but every GM site I have seen doesn't have it available.

I believe it's #8 seen below on the Air Outlet Tube (95472182)





2014-2015 Chevrolet Cruze Inter-Cooler Hose 19420422 | GMPartsDirect.com


2014-2015 Chevrolet Cruze part # 19420422 - Inter-Cooler Hose




www.gmpartsdirect.com


----------



## K-rail (Oct 29, 2020)

Rivergoer said:


> Thanks Greg, I should’ve read the OP more closely...yes I recall several posts here about that clip at the intake manifold loosening/weakening/breaking causing the pipe to blow off.


If that is the problem, that is the best news I could ever get. I'll just put a hose clam on it, solves that weak clip problem


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

BDCCruze said:


> Do you have a part# for that? This is a known issue so I've been looking for a few months to proactively replace it but every GM site I have seen doesn't have it available.
> 
> I believe it's #8 seen below on the Air Outlet Tube (95472182)
> 
> ...


I just tried the gmpartsdirect site you linked and is shows it as special order, but does not say it's not availible. It has the add to cart option availible. Seems a bit expensive for a plastic part though.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

K-rail said:


> If that is the problem, that is the best news I could ever get. I'll just put a hose clam on it, solves that weak clip problem


I don't think a regular hose clamp will work, and from what I've seen the issue is not the clip failing, it is the plastic part cracks.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

MRO1791 said:


> I just tried the gmpartsdirect site you linked and is shows it as special order, but does not say it's not availible. It has the add to cart option availible. Seems a bit expensive for a plastic part though.


The link I gave in that post is to the intake hose which the clip is part of - it's not the part# for the clip itself.

I went to the dealer today and he confirmed the clip for the Cruze Deisel has no part number, you have to buy the entire hose. However, he did show me a clip from a recall on some 2019 cars with the 1.5 Turbo. The clip looks identical but it doesn't show as compatible with the Diesel, but he said it's possible. I looked at the clip and the one on my car and they look the same but I didn't pull it off to check. The part # is 13434668 He said they are selling it separately because of a TSB for it for fatiguing and blowing off.






Shop For Parts By Year | GMPartsDirect.com







www.gmpartsdirect.com





Anyone brave enough to buy one and see if it fits on the Cruze Diesel?

Here's a link to the TSB for the part and the fix. It sure looks similar



https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10166235-9999.pdf


----------



## K-rail (Oct 29, 2020)

MRO1791 said:


> I don't think a regular hose clamp will work, and from what I've seen the issue is not the clip failing, it is the plastic part cracks.


Hose clamp over the clip, lasted 6 miles. Dealer says that they don't sell the clip separate. And it's special order takes a week to get. And as I attempted to remove the clip tp look at it, the plastic you mentioned broke up and fell off. I may have to bite the bullet and buy the whole thing If I can't come up with a solution.


----------



## MRO1791 (Sep 2, 2016)

BDCCruze said:


> The link I gave in that post is to the intake hose which the clip is part of - it's not the part# for the clip itself.
> 
> I went to the dealer today and he confirmed the clip for the Cruze Deisel has no part number, you have to buy the entire hose. However, he did show me a clip from a recall on some 2019 cars with the 1.5 Turbo. The clip looks identical but it doesn't show as compatible with the Diesel, but he said it's possible. I looked at the clip and the one on my car and they look the same but I didn't pull it off to check. The part # is 13434668 He said they are selling it separately because of a TSB for it for fatiguing and blowing off.
> 
> ...


Not much risk for a $6 part.. though not sure what it would be with shipping, could be another $6! 

Certainly it would be good to know if this would do the trick, much better than buying the whole part, but there are still the issues where people have had that elbow crack, so if the clip is it is at the point of failure, might be worthwhile to replace the whole thing it to avoid the crack failure later.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

K-rail said:


> Hose clamp over the clip, lasted 6 miles. Dealer says that they don't sell the clip separate. And it's special order takes a week to get. And as I attempted to remove the clip tp look at it, the plastic you mentioned broke up and fell off. I may have to bite the bullet and buy the whole thing If I can't come up with a solution.


Check out my post above yours. I list a clip that might work. Could you take your clip to the dealer see if they have one in stock to compare it to the CTD part?


----------



## K-rail (Oct 29, 2020)

BDCCruze said:


> Check out my post above yours. I list a clip that might work. Could you take your clip to the dealer see if they have one in stock to compare it to the CTD part?


Upon closer examination I noticed that the lip or collar on the aluminum throttle body had a slight notch or grove worn out of it by the steel clip. Just adding a new clip wasn't going to be any help. So I came up with a holding solution using 2 hose clamps. Drilled a hole for the bottom front bolt that holds the throttle body in place on the bottom clamp (cut off the screw on that one) and drilled a hole in the top clamp. Used clamp lengths that put the screw in a very reachable position. And just for goo measure I put the clip back on.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I’ve been thinking of getting rid of that plastic squished pipe and going for a normal boost pipe with a 90 right angle.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

If it fits, I can't imagine that wouldn't lead to a slight improvement in performance, given the performance should be better. But it's definitely tight quarters, which I imagine is why GM went with what we have.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> If it fits, I can't imagine that wouldn't lead to a slight improvement in performance, given the performance should be better. But it's definitely tight quarters, which I imagine is why GM went with what we have.


My goal for replacement would be simple easy to find parts vs dealer or junkyard/eBay. Yah definitely it’s right but I’ll have to look again, at some point I thought to measure the space and see what we are working with. Maybe we can move the computer over a bit to the fender to allow normal pipe.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Lookie what I found



https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2015/SB-10074312-0699.pdf



BTW, I watched a video of a guy pulling the clip off and it does look identical to #13434668


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

I did the hose clamp thing to the bottom of that same pipe.. the intercooler output.. constant small leak. Got a new one leaked worse. tried a silicone hose on the old one cutoff to make it fit, no good. Put high pressure oil resistant sealant around fitting and then used clamp to make sure it stays there... no more problems. Not sure how much boost but over 30 minimum. Im working on getting a physical sensor and not relying on the cars output, it stops a 22. Now that the leak is fixed I can finally get it dynoed and tuned.. yahh


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

shimmy816 said:


> I did the hose clamp thing to the bottom of that same pipe.. the intercooler output.. constant small leak. Got a new one leaked worse. tried a silicone hose on the old one cutoff to make it fit, no good. Put high pressure oil resistant sealant around fitting and then used clamp to make sure it stays there... no more problems. Not sure how much boost but over 30 minimum. Im working on getting a physical sensor and not relying on the cars output, it stops a 22. Now that the leak is fixed I can finally get it dynoed and tuned.. yahh


I’m ready for the day the charge pipes fail. Why can’t manufacturer stick with aluminum and rubber. I hate plastic charge chooses and connecting


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> I’m ready for the day the charge pipes fail. Why can’t manufacturer stick with aluminum and rubber. I hate plastic charge chooses and connecting


I'm sure plastic is a _lot_ cheaper - but also more than likely easier to manufacturer repeatedly.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

I hear you... I am getting ready to replace the bottom output if this doesn't hold a 180 2.5 inch silicone hose then you can piece together all the way to where it goes flat. you can either switch over there or you could squeeze a silicone boost hose where the flat pipe is then 90 at the end.. here is the hose.. Silicone Hose


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> I'm sure plastic is a _lot_ cheaper - but also more than likely easier to manufacturer repeatedly.


Yah I get they will make the bean counting choice but man do I hate dealing with it. The pipe that goes into the manifold passing the battery and computer is gonna suck to replace


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yeah, that's the one most people have an issue with cracking, I believe.


----------



## no66mac (Jan 27, 2021)

pandrad61 said:


> Yah I get they will make the bean counting choice but man do I hate dealing with it. The pipe that goes into the manifold passing the battery and computer is gonna suck to replace


I bought exergy engineering's '14 they replaced that part completely (pipe in manifold passing compute), I think they used stainless , if I remember right ( I just bought that car last month ) I will look again when the wife gets back with it (gone for a week) they gave me all the extra parts with it ,that plastic pipe , bigger turbo , stock wheels (only about 2k on them )some chrome trim pieces , manuals for extras ,dyno reports for different things they tried. I haven't looked it all over ..... the old adage if it aint broke dont fix it ? 😉 I actually do preventative maintenance , and have found many helpful articles from everyone's experiences


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

no66mac said:


> I bought exergy engineering's '14 they replaced that part completely (pipe in manifold passing compute), I think they used stainless , if I remember right ( I just bought that car last month ) I will look again when the wife gets back with it (gone for a week) they gave me all the extra parts with it ,that plastic pipe , bigger turbo , stock wheels (only about 2k on them )some chrome trim pieces , manuals for extras ,dyno reports for different things they tried. I haven't looked it all over ..... the old adage if it aint broke dont fix it ? 😉 I actually do preventative maintenance , and have found many helpful articles from everyone's experiences


If you take it off and make some copies they will sell here and probably in europe. That factory boost pipe is a joke.

Where did you find the exergy engineering Cruze? Is it the red one?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I’d love to see the kit. That’s not offered here in USA


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

I contacted exergy about something else and they offered me the cruze for sale... I was already too much into mine.. oh well


----------



## no66mac (Jan 27, 2021)

Diesel4Ever said:


> If you take it off and make some copies they will sell here and probably in europe. That factory boost pipe is a joke.
> 
> Where did you find the exergy engineering Cruze? Is it the red one?


yes it is , in Grand Rapids Michigan. I could ask me son-in-law if he would like to fab new ones , he is a welder, he's suppose to be buying the company he works for eventually . he has done a lot of fab work for toys .jacked up 4x4s his buddy races , and other things . I can take a picture of it to show what it looks like , they did put an extra gauge in it , Randy said they were going to put a 90` turn at first but decided against it so it didn't create too much turbulence /smoother air flow. I will have to look to see exactly or take it off


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

no66mac said:


> yes it is , in Grand Rapids Michigan. I could ask me son-in-law if he would like to fab new ones , he is a welder, he's suppose to be buying the company he works for eventually . he has done a lot of fab work for toys .jacked up 4x4s his buddy races , and other things . I can take a picture of it to show what it looks like , they did put an extra gauge in it , Randy said they were going to put a 90` turn at first but decided against it so it didn't create too much turbulence /smoother air flow. I will have to look to see exactly or take it off


Do you live in the Grand Rapids area or just found the Cruze there? Bought my Diesel new in Iowa, but I've been here in GR for the last 5 years or so and have only seen 1 other Diesel. Looking to add a couple more Gen 1s over the next few years for my daughters to drive as they reach driving age.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

when talking to exergy about what they found if you can figure out how to cram another or bigger turbo into it, it should be good for up to 250 hp fuel wise. It's already a hoot to drive. 60 more ponies would be fun but the trans would probably let loose at that point


----------



## Diesel4Ever (May 30, 2018)

no66mac said:


> yes it is , in Grand Rapids Michigan. I could ask me son-in-law if he would like to fab new ones , he is a welder, he's suppose to be buying the company he works for eventually . he has done a lot of fab work for toys .jacked up 4x4s his buddy races , and other things . I can take a picture of it to show what it looks like , they did put an extra gauge in it , Randy said they were going to put a 90` turn at first but decided against it so it didn't create too much turbulence /smoother air flow. I will have to look to see exactly or take it off


I like the car except for the racing stripes. Was it cheap? How many miles?

Yes take a picture of it. If he can start making them and the price isn't crazy I want one because the factory boost pipe has already failed once on my car.


----------



## no66mac (Jan 27, 2021)

Diesel4Ever said:


> I like the car except for the racing stripes. Was it cheap? How many miles?
> 
> Yes take a picture of it. If he can start making them and the price isn't crazy I want one because the factory boost pipe has already failed once on my car.


I didn't care for the stripes either but the wife loves them ... its hers, I have a 2015 ctd . I offered $10,500 for everything, it had 16,625 miles .
I talked to son in law some , he sounded hesitant but about doing it ( they are pretty busy in that shop ) I will continue working at it , maybe have him make one for my 2015 first . what would you consider to be too much ? I have no idea , pm me if you want


----------



## no66mac (Jan 27, 2021)

shimmy816 said:


> when talking to exergy about what they found if you can figure out how to cram another or bigger turbo into it, it should be good for up to 250 hp fuel wise. It's already a hoot to drive. 60 more ponies would be fun but the trans would probably let loose at that point
> 
> I'm not sure what they found out /got to. It sounded like the parting of ways with tech who was working on it may not have been on the best of terms at the end .so I have the modified/new turbo sitting in a box


----------



## no66mac (Jan 27, 2021)

revjpeterson said:


> Do you live in the Grand Rapids area or just found the Cruze there? Bought my Diesel new in Iowa, but I've been here in GR for the last 5 years or so and have only seen 1 other Diesel. Looking to add a couple more Gen 1s over the next few years for my daughters to drive as they reach driving age.


sorry forgot to respond , I live on the west coast , Oregon. Here is a pic of the upper section of the pipe . I seen it still connects to a hard plastic section that is similar to to the stock one, they just got rid of the upper portion with all of the flat spots I didn't take it all apart yet.


----------



## shimmy816 (Aug 22, 2020)

that's a nice pipe... wait ... that didn't come out right...lol No really I would love to have that. The bottom end wouldn't be to bad to redo as has a lot more space. the connections are the crucial part as even after getting a new one the bottom intercooler connection still leaked no matter what I did. I finally just ended up puting high temp silicone in the whole connector and jamming it on then using a strap to keep it from backing off. It holds up to 35 psi when testing. Probably the best thing to do would be to replace the whole intercooler with one that has a more traditional connection.


----------

